# Garage doors



## footpad2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi all,can anyone reccommend a supplier of garage doors in Eastern Cyprus? We had one referral but the so and so didn't bother to turn up and as usual when I called him I was given several inane excuses (would make a good gig for a UK comedian!)

Thanks in advance


----------

